# Are cycles always 30-32 days?



## thomatuttle (Jul 1, 2008)

My husband and I have been TTC for a while now and I've been taking Provera to start my period and then Clomid to help with ovulation. Well in July, I finally started my period on my own on CD 38. I told my OB about it and she said that one only ovulates when a cycle is 30-32 days. Is this true? Have any of you had a long cycle and knew that you ovulated?


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Well my cycles tend to be around 24-26 days and this month it's probably going to be 20 or 21 days and I know for sure that I ovulated because I chart and I got a temp rise. So my cycles are not 30-32 days and I definitely ovulate! Not sure about the long cycles but I know some of the women that are in my TTA group have long cycles and they ovulate. You can tell for sure if you start temping and charting.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

My cycles have been about 38 days for a number of monthd, and used to be 38 days.
We are still ttc so I dunno but I do have the temp change after day 21.
Seems like many many people have longer cycles.

You can look on FertilityFriend.com and look at chart gallery to see for yourself!

I highly doubt you need to have a 30-32 cycle only to ovulate.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I have really long cycles - like, generally 40 days at a minimum, and I still ovulate unless they get up in the 50+ range. I know I ovulate from temping, and also the three kids I have to show for it







.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I would look into a finding a new doctor.

I wouldn't want someone rxing clomid that obviously knows so little about the way the human reproductive cycle works.


----------



## sbilady (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
I would look into a finding a new doctor.

I wouldn't want someone rxing clomid that obviously knows so little about the way the human reproductive cycle works.

I totally agree. It's amazing that all those years in school and the type of ignorance that comes across in the exam room.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I agree. the doctor I saw thought it was "strange" that my cycles are 36-38 days and that I O "late" around CD 21.
I only know from MDC and FF that many many women ovulate CD21 or later and get pregnant, so I was able to not get worried aobut that!

These discussions are great for us to inform eachother, eh?


----------



## Tellera (Oct 28, 2005)

While I generally have 30-ish day cycles, every now and then I have ones where I ovulate one to two weeks later than I normally do, creating a 37 - 44-ish day cycle. DS was conceived in a cycle where I ovulated two weeks later than I normally do.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katie34* 
I agree. the doctor I saw thought it was "strange" that my cycles are 36-38 days and that I O "late" around CD 21.
I only know from MDC and FF that many many women ovulate CD21 or later and get pregnant, so I was able to not get worried aobut that!

These discussions are great for us to inform eachother, eh?

That's so silly! Day 21 is not latefor a 36 day cycle! It's right where it's supposed to be.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

The last two times I got pg, I had long cycles. I don't know when I ovulated this pg, but it was sometime between day 19-26, and everything obviously went ok.


----------



## javilu (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm at the other end of the spectrum - while TTC, I saw that my cycles were 26-27 days (not the 28-days people talk so much about, and definitely not 30-32 days) and I ovulated every month! There's a lot of variation in cycle length, and everyone's body is different. Some women have "long" cycles and some have "short" ones, and it doesn't mean that only those right in the middle ovulate. =)


----------



## curious&eager (Jul 1, 2008)

My cycles are normally around 30 days, but I've noticed if I get sick before ovulation, it'll push my cycle back by a full week and I still ovulate, it's just one week late. So, yes, I still ovulate during my 36-37 day cycles.

I've also had shorter cycles 26 days and at least according to my charts, I ovulate like normal. It just happens earlier or later depending on the length of the cycle.

My obgyn is clueless too. I think most know less than us, sadly. Why is this so easy and they don't get it?


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thomatuttle* 
My husband and I have been TTC for a while now and I've been taking Provera to start my period and then Clomid to help with ovulation. Well in July, I finally started my period on my own on CD 38. I told my OB about it and she said that one only ovulates when a cycle is 30-32 days. Is this true? Have any of you had a long cycle and knew that you ovulated?

I think she's full of it. I've had ovulatory cycles much longer and had friends who conceived on like day 100 or later in their cycles (although it's not as common as conceiving with a "fresher" egg.)

On Clomid, I conceived my daughter around cycle day 21, so if I had a normal two-week luteal phase and hadn't conceived, I would have gotten AF on day 35. Obviously OB is overgeneralizing or just plain wrong.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I would be finding a new OB, that is just plain silly to say that only women with 30-32 day cycles ovulate. My cycle is 29 days and I have a 2 year old DD so I'd say that her advice is definitely not true. You should go get a copy of TCOYF that would help to understand your cycles and fertility signs. Lots of women O later in their cycle, especially if they have a long cycle. It's too bad there are so many Drs who are so uninformed.

FWIW-I had some really screwy cycles after DD was born and my Dr said anywhere between 21-40 day cycles were normal. I had one moth where I had 2 cycles within a 21 day period.


----------



## thomatuttle (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses! I'm glad to know that I am not the only one. I have been charting and have noticed that I have ovulated, at least in my last two cycles. I'm going to test soon to see if this month was the winner. Wish me luck!


----------



## TheBluebird (Dec 20, 2006)

I have only been charting a couple of months, but according to Fertility Friend, I am ovulating, despite having a 35 day cycle one month and a 42 day cycle the next!


----------



## Dia (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh my goodness.

I am sorry, but when I hear that docs say things like this it literally makes me angry. Yes please find another doctor. He/She is really very wrong and frankly it worries me that this is the person with the Rx pad.

Good luck.


----------



## anne1140 (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
I would look into a finding a new doctor.

I wouldn't want someone rxing clomid that obviously knows so little about the way the human reproductive cycle works.

Exactly. The sheer stupidity of some doctors really boggles my mind.


----------



## NoMariposa (Apr 14, 2005)

Get yourself a copy of Toni Wechsler Taking Charge of Your Fertility. Your doctor is dead wrong and that won't help you get pregnant.


----------



## thomatuttle (Jul 1, 2008)

So just to update you all......I'm pretty sure I'm pregnant!!! I have been testing for the past few days, starting at 14 dpo (cd 38) and while the lines are light, there is definitely a line!! I don't want to get my hopes up though, just in case something bad happens again. I think I'm going to wait for another week or so before going to my ob for a test. Send me good thoughts that this pregnancy sticks!!


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thomatuttle* 
So just to update you all......I'm pretty sure I'm pregnant!!! I have been testing for the past few days, starting at 14 dpo (cd 38) and while the lines are light, there is definitely a line!! I don't want to get my hopes up though, just in case something bad happens again. I think I'm going to wait for another week or so before going to my ob for a test. Send me good thoughts that this pregnancy sticks!!









:







:







: Yeah!!

may I suggest NOT going to the OB that gave you the shoddy advice? Or maybe do go see him after you deliver and _gracefully_ laugh in his face!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
I would look into a finding a new doctor.

I wouldn't want someone rxing clomid that obviously knows so little about the way the human reproductive cycle works.

100%







:


----------



## thomatuttle (Jul 1, 2008)

well, i will be looking for a new ob because we have moved 2 hours away from the old one. unfortunately, i have had some spotting this evening so the visit likely won't be an exciting one.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

spotting isn't always a bad sign







hope everything works out

and congratulations!!


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

as long as the spotting is light and there is no cramping with it you are totally normal! Get thee to a midwife!!


----------



## thomatuttle (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm still optimistic, but it's really hard because my first miscarriage was just so devastating and ended up being such a long and drawn out process that I would rather just know now. KWIM? I am only about 20 dpo. Can an u/s show anything at this early date to let me know whether or not I've lost the baby?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I can understand your anxiety









Have you checked out the pregnancy after a loss forum?


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thomatuttle* 
I am only about 20 dpo. Can an u/s show anything at this early date to let me know whether or not I've lost the baby?

well that would make you 7 wks, and the drs. look for heart beats at 8 wks. I think that if you told them you were concerned they would listen for the heart beat!


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

Yeah you can still ovulate with a long period or a short period etc. If you chart you will know for sure.

I tell you what I have a 28 day cycle and i surely ovulate, you know I have three kids to back it up.

As for long cycles. i have heard some people just have longer cycles and sometimes your body can hold off on ovulating if you are stressed or something.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

sorry i didn't read the tread first. i will send some sticky vibes. If you have been moving I imagine there is a good chance the spotting could be just from that.


----------



## thomatuttle (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, I called my old OB just because I don't have a new one or a midwife yet, and they called the local hospital to set up some blood tests to check my hcg levels. I went in for the first yesterday and will go in again tomorrow to see what the change is, and then depending on what they see there she'll try and get me into an OB where I am to have an u/s on Friday to see what they can see. Hopefully the levels go up and hopefully the u/s turns out well.


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kriket* 
well that would make you 7 wks, and the drs. look for heart beats at 8 wks. I think that if you told them you were concerned they would listen for the heart beat!

Actually, 20dpo would be just short of 5 weeks. I'm not sure there's much to see until just after 6 weeks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thomatuttle* 
Well, I called my old OB just because I don't have a new one or a midwife yet, and they called the local hospital to set up some blood tests to check my hcg levels. I went in for the first yesterday and will go in again tomorrow to see what the change is, and then depending on what they see there she'll try and get me into an OB where I am to have an u/s on Friday to see what they can see. Hopefully the levels go up and hopefully the u/s turns out well.

Congratulations! I hope your numbers are good and you have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Mine ran 28-37 days while TTC our son and I was getting all the symptoms of ovulation. The month we conceived him, I had a very unusual cycle (only 28 days) and it worked like a charm.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *because* 
Actually, 20dpo would be just short of 5 weeks. I'm not sure there's much to see until just after 6 weeks.

yeah, that.. I think I've been smoking crack recently.


----------

